# Encendido por Descarga Capacitiva



## elcordobes50

Ya se que ahi un tema de este encendido pero se basa en un multichispa... encambio este solo se basar en el comun...  En el foro existe ya un post de encendido transitorio, Y me parecio bien tambien tener uno de este tipo, para sacarnos todas las dudas y hacer aportes...

Bueno empecemos este es el mas comun mas y barato para hacer:

Lista de componentes:

Transformador 220/12v 1a
fuible 5a+socalo
ne555+socalo

capacitores:
cap 100uf 25v (electrolytic)
cap 0.22uf 25v (poliester)
cap 0.1uf 400v (poliester)
cap 0.033mf 630v (poliester)
cap 0.47 uf 630v x2 (poliester)

resistencias:
1.8k 
2k2
47ohm 5w
330 ohm x2
220 ohm
150 ohm 
470 ohm

diodos:
1n4007 x5 

transitores:
TIP 3055
TIC 116m


si miran bien el esquema veran que ahi un capacitor modificado ( antes 47uf ahora 0.0033mf ) el cual se cambio para que el funcionamiento llegue sin problemas hasta las 8000 rpm y se agrego una resitencia de 150 ohm. tambien se saco algunas resistencias para mejorar el encendido. Este sistema anda tanto para 4 cil como para 6.

ideas necesito ayuda!!

Tambien estaria bueno cambiar los diodos por unos de alto voltaje asi generar chispas de alta energia... y poner un limitador de rpm con potenciometro para regular a que vueltas seria el corte...

teniendo eso quedaria un excelente encendido!!

Dejo el pcb terminado como veran falta el transformador eso se conectaria aparte y el limitador pero despues se vera eso!!
espero que me den una mano para ver si esta bien echo!!.. asi comienzo el testeo si mas nada que decir aca se los dejo!! tamaño original!!

el primer pin abajo del fusible es la entrada de 12v
el segundo pin hacia la derecha arriba es de salida bobina +
el tercero abajo es de platino
y el cuarto es de masa..

diseño de pista y componentes: ampliado


----------



## elcordobes50

la pregunta es asi lei, por ahi que recomiendan poner un tranformador de 9v 220v 1a .... y la otra es donde colocariamos el diodo de alto voltaje para tener chispas de alta energia... nesecitaria una mano con eso.

faltaria:

sistema de limitador
fijar transformador 9v o 12v  --220v 1a
colocar diodo rapido


----------



## cale16

muchísimas gracias a vos elcordobes50, solo una pregunta en ves de usar platino se le puede conectar un captor, ya que lo necesito para mi honda 110cc que esta un poco preparada.


----------



## elcordobes50

Que yo sepa se puede conectar en todo los tipos de encendido... pero no se si funcionara en una moto ya que ésta es para  4 , 6 u 8 cilindros... tendrías que fijarte... cualquier cosa comenta...

Tengo una buena noticia se armó la plaqueta y funciona ! y les digo que da una hermosa patada la plaqueta imagínense conectada a la bobina del auto... ahora solo faltaría probar en el auto...

Otro tema es si se podría poner un integrado programable para hacerlo multi chispa !  O sea seria para programar los disparos de éste cdi porque vi que ahí uno pero muy complejo, me gustaría agregarlo si puedo a éste circuito... desde ya gracias ! Y sigo comentando cuando tenga todo lo subo ...

Alguien me puede ayudar para cambiar el transformador común por uno de pc ?! O tipo EI33... desde ya muchas gracias..!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con el transformador más grande de la fuente de PC.



Ver el archivo adjunto 16012

Ver el archivo adjunto 16011
*a* [/SIZE]y *c*va a ser tu Secundario.

Entre*e* y* d* tendrás 3 espiras de Primario (me parecen pocas) , entre *e* y *h*tendrás 6 espiras (me gusta más ) , y si necesitaras más todavía (que no creo) haces los puentes y habilitás* i* y*j * 
Subile la frecuencia al NE555 por lo menos a 15 kHz

Ponele un díodo de protección al TIP3055 o al primario del transformador.

Yo le cambiaría los 1N4007 por díodos rápidos.

Contá como va 

Saludos !


----------



## Dano

Siguiendo la idea de 2M con ese transformador quedaría perfecto armarle un push-pull y aumentar bastante la frecuencia, mas rendimiento  


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/220v100w/index.htm

EDITO: Los diodos rápidos los podes sacar de la misma fuente de pc pero no me acuerdo si soportan tanta tensión


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , en otro CDI aqui en el Foro , lo estamos usando con el Royer ZVS


----------



## Dano

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , en otro CDI aqui en el Foro , lo estamos usando con el Royer ZVS



Me pasas el link? que no lo veo, hay por todos lados threads de CDIs.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te dejo el link de la reforma del ZVS con el trafito de PC , ahí si vas a necesitar 7 + 7 espiras para que funcione bien.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ico-descarga-capacitiva-cdi-41084/#post467441

También te dejo el circuito de uno Americano que yo armaba comercialmente allá por los 70' , es un CAÑO , diseñado para 8 cilindros , así que para 4 le re sobraba , me lo compraban para autos de pista.

Usaba un transformador de grano orientado trabajando saturado y con transistores de Germanio PNP , ahí también le andaría el ZVS con trafo de PC , o intentar hacerle un autooscilante con BJT . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-capacitiva-alto-desempeno-16122/#post161613

Saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50

hola gracias a los 2 por dar ideas!!

DOSMETROS: si la palqueta va con diodos rapidos tipo mur1100, como le subo la frecunecia a la ne555 soy novato en eso :S!!! 

Dano: push-pull tampoco se lo que es asi q me voy a poner a investigar!! y te cuento..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay un montón de calculadores , el tuyo es modo *astable* :

http://www.huarpe.com/electronica2/c...l/555asta.html

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/LM555.html#3

simulador_555_207.rar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

http://www.4shared.com/file/11438409...d/SS55511.html

[click donde dice DOWNLOAD NOW el de azul no verde]

Ahí tenés para entretenerte , todos funcionan , elegí el que mas te guste.

Para aumentarle la frecuencia hay que bajar el valor del capacitor que va de la pata 2 a masa.

************************************************************

Push-Pull / Tira-Empuja (eso te abrirá muchas puertas )


Saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50

Sinceramente sin palabras!! gracias por la ayuda y por molestarte en buscar todo eso, gracias a la gente como vos que no le cierra las puerta a los novatos... podemos aprende muchas gracias!!  saludos desde CBA Jorge.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De nada che , es un gusto 

Saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50

aca dejo la frecuencia y tengo una duda yo antes escuchava el transformador ( lease q todavia tengo el comun ) se sentia un ruido ahora cambie la frecuencia ( de 1.66 khz a 16.99 khz ) y no escucho nada !!! cuando lo conecto anda todo como antes pero ahora no me animo a tocarlo  aca se lo dejo para ver si lo hice bien!!!

lei por ahi que la frecuencia maxima de la ne555 es de 500 khz en modo astable, segun dano si aumento mas la frecuencia mejor rendimiento que pasa si la llevo a 150 khz !!!

bueno desde ya gracias!!!


----------



## Dano

elcordobes50 dijo:


> aca dejo la frecuencia y tengo una duda yo antes escuchava el transformador ( lease q todavia tengo el comun ) se sentia un ruido ahora cambie la frecuencia ( de 1.66 khz a 16.99 khz ) y no escucho nada !!! cuando lo conecto anda todo como antes pero ahora no me animo a tocarlo  aca se lo dejo para ver si lo hice bien!!!
> 
> lei por ahi que la frecuencia maxima de la ne555 es de 500 khz en modo astable, segun dano si aumento mas la frecuencia mejor rendimiento que pasa si la llevo a 150 khz !!!
> 
> bueno desde ya gracias!!!



Pasar no pasa nada, pero los componentes si no son de alta velocidad se van a hacer notar las fugas por capacitancias parásitas. (En resumen: El circuito comienza a fallar).

Si con 17kHz te funciona bien y tienes potencia suficiente, dejalo así, los transformadores de PC generalmente trabajan entre 25 y 50khz asi que hasta 50khz podés subir tranquilo. Por lo tanto tus únicos limitantes podrían ser los componentes de estado sólido (transistores, diodos, etc)

El zumbido desapareció porque 17khz está en el límite de audición del oido humano.


----------



## elcordobes50

gracias dano se dejara entonces a 17 khz por si las dudas!! alguien por ahi tendra una plantilla del tranformador EI33 asi armo bien el pcb y calculo el tamaño del gabinete!!!..


----------



## elcordobes50

Bueno asi quedaria el circuito con el transformador ei33, esperemos q este bien conectado 

Lo q eh notado que el TIP3055 con el disipador q figura ahi calienta mucho ( una barbaridad ) fui porvando con disipadores y al final encontre uno pero es grande!! tiene 6x8 con eso casi ni calienta!!..... en el circuito aire recomienda uno tipo zd7x15 

la idea seria ponerlo dentro de un gabinete de aluminio asi usar el gabinete como disipador... o cambiar el TIP por otro...

bueno espero que opinen y me den una mano con esto asi ya subo todo...

desde ya muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo usaba las carcasas de aluminio de esos reflectorcitos  negros que venden en el Easy , se reemplaza el vidrio por una chapa (que sirve de base para el montaje) y en vez de 3055 utilizas 2955 así se atornillan directamente los colectores a masa


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo usaba las carcasas de aluminio de esos reflectorcitos  negros que venden en el Easy , se reemplaza el vidrio por una chapa (que sirve de base para el montaje) y en vez de 3055 utilizas 2955 así se atornillan directamente los colectores a masa



me voy a fijar eso del easy jaja!! esta bien la coneccion del tranformador!!! me imagino q con esas modificaciones ( diodos rapidos capasitores de 0.022 uf y 0.033 mf, y el tranformador ie33 deveri llegar a 8000 rpms seguro!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nop , la entrada debería ser entre "d" y "j" o entre "d" e "i"

Ver el archivo adjunto 16011


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nop , la entrada debería ser entre "d" y "j" o entre "d" e "i"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 16011



DOSMETROS, en el post de la primera pagina me habias dicho ( a y c va a ser tu Secundario.

Entre e y d tendrás 3 espiras de Primario (me parecen pocas) , entre e y h tendrás 6 espiras (me gusta más ) , y si necesitaras más todavía (que no creo) haces los puentes y habilitás i y j )

que paso :S, o con esa ultima configuracion queda mejor!!!  d y j ---- o ---  e y h ? 

desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés razón , me agarraste distraido  , mejor esa de "e" a "h" que tiene doble alambre


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés razón , me agarraste distraido  , mejor esa de "e" a "h" que tiene doble alambre



 no te hagas drama si gracias a tus conecejos y a dano este encendido de basico paso a premium  un abraso!!



la ultima pregunta  cuando valla a la casa de electronica como tengo que pedir el tranformador 

Pido un EI33 y que mas 

o como pido el transformador de pc ?¡

desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nooooooooooo , tenes que conseguir una fuente de pc , de las viejotas mejor , aunque esté quemada.

En las casas de computación te las regalan , o le ofrecés 5 pesos a un cartonero por una de ellas.

Después que termines ésta hacemos uno que es mortal, yo los vendía , particularmente lo usaba en un 128 71 1100 de calle , un árbol perfilado de Ballestrini , Weber 4040 y bujías sin electrodo lateral , se lo arrancaba a tenaza . La aguja del velocímetro daba la vuelta completa y apoyaba en el palito donde descansa  la aguja en el cero .

Saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nooooooooooo , tenes que conseguir una fuente de pc , de las viejotas mejor , aunque esté quemada.
> 
> En las casas de computación te las regalan , o le ofrecés 5 pesos a un cartonero por una de ellas.
> 
> Después que termines ésta hacemos uno que es mortal, yo los vendía , particularmente lo usaba en un 128 71 1100 de calle , un árbol perfilado de Ballestrini , Weber 4040 y bujías sin electrodo lateral , se lo arrancaba a tenaza . La aguja del velocímetro daba la vuelta completa y apoyaba en el palito donde descansa  la aguja en el cero .
> 
> Saludos !



jojo yo quiero ese jaja yo tengo un fiat 128 se mod 90 con solex 36-36 y leva 10.5, por eso estaba armando este encendido jajaja pero ahora me mataste.... un abrazo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Terminalo aunque sea arriba de la mesa , como experiencia , y seguimos con el otro


----------



## johnsamuel

hola DOSMETROS, lo del trafo a ferrita, yo use un oscilador con el IC 4047 y dos IRF540 en configuracion push pull,con una frecuencia de 27Khz aprox., utilize los terminales e,f  con d, y g,h con d, lo conecte todo ,y el circuito funciono pero en el secundario( entre a,c) me sale 1200v en vacio , y los mosfets calientan demasiado, que debo hacer?, gracias. Saludos!!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es que 3 + 3 espiras es muy poco , tenés que usar ( d - i ) y ( d - j ) así tenés 7 + 7 , y además vas a bajar la tensión de salida.

Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel

hola DOSMETROS, en el circuito de conmutacion del CDI (el del anciano planito) estoy utilizando el SCR BT151R-500 (10A-600V), sucede que cuando se cierra el platino (un terminal del platino va al chasis)  el SCR se activa por ende hay chispa en la bujia, pero cuando lo conecto al automovil (Datsun 1973, platinero, chasis con conexion negativa de bateria),no funciona, revise toda la conexion y el armado del CDI y esta bien, segun tengo entendido ,cuando se cierra el platino la bobina se carga y cuando se abre el platino se produce la chispa en la bujia, en este caso esta invertido. Que debo hacer? necesito de su ayuda, muchas gracias de antemano. Saludos.!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Salta la chispa cuando cerrás por el "rebote de platinos" , si no te funciona en el automovil es porque te olvidaste de darle masa al circuito  . . . si me habré pasado 

Si la bobina lleva resistencia exterior , debe desconectarse.

¿ Que tensión tenés ahora después de cambiar las conecciones del transformador de PC ?


Saludos !


----------



## Jaime Edgar

johnsamuel...

Buen dia, Me interesa armar el circuito del planito anciado y soy novato en el tema de la electronica, solo conozco lo basico, me interesa saber si ya tienes actualizado la lista de componentes y si me harias el favor de enlistarlos para iniciar mi proyecto, y tambien que tipo de transformador estas utilizando... Saludos


----------



## Jaime Edgar

Dos metros...

Buen dia, solo necesito una opinion, encontre este diagrama para CDI, tu que opinas lo podremos hechar a andar..., como lo comente anteriormente, solo se lo basico... 

Saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Jaime Edgar dijo:


> como lo comente anteriormente, solo se lo basico...
> 
> Saludos...


 
Si sabés lo básico , buscate uno mas sencillo  , fijate el que está armando *elcordobés50 *


Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola DOSMETROS, revise la conexion de tierra del circuito del CDI con el chassis del automovil y todo esta bien, arme un circuito inversor de fase con un transistor y sigue presentando la misma falla, ahora pienso armar un circuito Schmitt trigger( para eliminar el rebote de platinos), pero veo que se esta complicando mas el circuito de excitacion del SCR. Que debo hacer para que este como el original?.
Acerca del trafo de ferrita, lo desarme el circuito oscilador de 27 Khz aprox. Ahora lo vuelvo a armar y le comento cuanto voltaje sale en el secundario, espero que no calienten los mosfets IRF540, el trafo que tiene ahora el CDI es un trafo laminado de 2.22 x 2.22 cm2 a 1Khz aprox. Se que las chispas no hacen PAC-PAC por las pequeña dimensiones del trafo laminado, a proposito a cuantos  VA  me recomienda calcular el trafo laminado. Muchas gracias. Saludos!!.


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola Jaime Edgar, te comento que en el CDI que arme, no utilize el oscilador original, lo reemplaze con un circuito oscilador en base al IC 4047 a una frecuencia de 1Khz aprox, dos IRF540,en el circuito de conmutacion un SCR BT151R-500, cinco diodos FR156, transformador nucleo laminado E I de 2.22 x 2.22cm2, numero de espiras del primario:122+122 esp. 23 AWG, numero de espiras del secundario:1116 esp.29AWG, todos los demas componentes estan igual al original posteado por DOSMETROS.Espero haberte ayudado en algo, Saludos!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

johnsamuel dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS, revise la conexion de tierra del circuito del CDI con el chassis del automovil y todo esta bien, arme un circuito inversor de fase con un transistor y sigue presentando la misma falla, ahora pienso armar un circuito Schmitt trigger( para eliminar el rebote de platinos), pero veo que se esta complicando mas el circuito de excitacion del SCR. Que debo hacer para que este como el original?.
> Acerca del trafo de ferrita, lo desarme el circuito oscilador de 27 Khz aprox. Ahora lo vuelvo a armar y le comento cuanto voltaje sale en el secundario, espero que no calienten los mosfets IRF540, el trafo que tiene ahora el CDI es un trafo laminado de 2.22 x 2.22 cm2 a 1Khz aprox. Se que las chispas no hacen PAC-PAC por las pequeña dimensiones del trafo laminado, a proposito a cuantos VA me recomienda calcular el trafo laminado. Muchas gracias. Saludos!!.


 
Ese circuito yo lo armaba *comercialmente* hace 30 años y te aseguro que funciona bien *si o si* , posiblemente estés usando un tiristor de compuerta sensible , cambialo por otro de compuerta mas dura - no sensible y seguro se soluciona.

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/26041/TECCOR/S4010L.html

*******************************************************************

En cuanto al elevador de tensión , subile la frecuencia a 4 khz y ponele un papelito en el entrehierro del transformador. Para esa dimensión del núcleo debería ser de grano orientado 

O elevale la frecuencia a 25 khz y usá un transformador de fuente de PC , arriba está explicado cuales son las patas. O hacé directamente un ZVS utilizando los IRF540 y el trafo de PC.

Te aseguro que las chispas eran *cuetazos* de como 3 cm de largo y yo me reia de los desprevenidos que quitaban el cable de bujía para ver las chispas , los dedos les dolían hasta el dia siguiente.


----------



## Jaime Edgar

elcordobés50...

Buen dia, una pregunta, ¿si te funciono tu circuito?, que detalles encontraste, necesito saber como te funciono, ya que estoy por iniciar mi proyecto del CDI, ya consegi el transformador y algunos circuitos, posteriormente pedire tu apoyo para finalizar mi proyecto...

jaime


----------



## elcordobes50

Jaime Edgar dijo:


> elcordobés50...
> 
> Buen dia, una pregunta, ¿si te funciono tu circuito?, que detalles encontraste, necesito saber como te funciono, ya que estoy por iniciar mi proyecto del CDI, ya consegi el transformador y algunos circuitos, posteriormente pedire tu apoyo para finalizar mi proyecto...
> 
> jaime



hola mira yo lo arme con el tansformador comun y anduvo de una!!! nada mas q yo nunca me conformo con lo que tengo jaja!! tenia una buena chispa de 2cm casi 3 y daba una buena patada que la vas a sentir asta el codo.. imaginate con el tranformador de pc debe ser una barbaridad!! bueno no te mareo mas y si queres te doy una mano en lo que pueda fijate paginas atras que estan todo las modificaciones que le hice!! cualquier coa avisa nomas!!!
pronto voy a subir los esquemas y todo completo asi lo pueden descargar!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DOSMETROS:

Mira encontre este push and pull con la ne555 y lo adapte a mi circuito esta trabajando a 48 khz!! lo prove con el livewire y anda!! estara bien.... ya que voy armar este lo armo completo 

dede ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

48 khz con un transformador de chapas , ni lo sueñes , no mas de 4 o 5 khz para ellos. Y habría que hacerle un entrehierro con un papelito poniendo todas las *E* para un lado y las* I* para el otro.

Pero podés probar 

Saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50

nono con el tranformador de pc!! no con los comunes jaja!!! este finde si puedo lo armo nada mas que ando a full con el laburo :enfadado:...

ahra estoy viendo como hacerlo con ese tranformador ( osea con el tema de puentes "d" y "j" o entre "d" e "i" ) para usarlo casi a 50 khz!!...


desde ya muchas gracias DOSMETROS.... me imagino que asi el push and pull anda perfecto como esta en el esquema no?¡


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo único que me preocupa de ese circuito es que el 555 puede entregar una corriente máxima de 200 mA y eso multiplicado por la ganancia de los transistores de potencia , supongamos 20 , daría una corriente máxima de 0,200 x 20 = 4 Amperes . . . probalo y sino hacele Dárlingtons.

Después probamos con la ZVS 

Saludos !

P.S.: Te lo apruebo cuando la mano te duela hasta el otro día


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo único que me preocupa de ese circuito es que el 555 puede entregar una corriente máxima de 200 mA y eso multiplicado por la ganancia de los transistores de potencia , supongamos 20 , daría una corriente máxima de 0,200 x 20 = 4 Amperes . . . probalo y sino hacele Dárlingtons.
> 
> Después probamos con la ZVS
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> P.S.: Te lo apruebo cuando la mano te duela hasta el otro día



si eso estaba viendo :S capas que lo arme y sino anda le hago el darlingtons.... segun este circuito lleva 2 tip41a y tip42a para 50hz... seran bueno para el transformador de pc y para 40 o 50 khz!! o usare tip3055 y tip2955... 

P.S: Ahora ni lo toco por lo menos a 10 cm de distancia jaja... ya con el otro se sentia en el codo la patada... me imagino con este...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo iría por los :

TIP35 - TIP36
TIP3055 - TIP2955
TIP33 - TIP34

TIP142 - TIP147 ( Darlington)

Aunque los Darlington mejor armalos vos agregando los BD139 y BD140 o los TIP29 - TIP30 , o TIP31 y TIP32 si los tenés tirados por ahí.

Saludos !


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo iría por los :
> 
> TIP35 - TIP36
> TIP3055 - TIP2955
> TIP33 - TIP34
> 
> TIP142 - TIP147 ( Darlington)
> 
> Aunque los Darlington mejor armalos vos agregando los BD139 y BD140 o los TIP29 - TIP30 , o TIP31 y TIP32 si los tenés tirados por ahí.
> 
> Saludos !



gracias de ante mano... el darlington pair lo arme con 2 npn o tiene que ser un npn y otro pnp? el darlington reemplaza al push and pull o es un complemento mas?¡ desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso también puede andar , ponele alguna resistencia de la pata 3 del 555 a masa , supongamos 1 k , para que el darlington apague y la resistencia de base tambien subila a 1 k.


----------



## Jaime Edgar

Hola dos metros...

Tengo varias preguntas que quiero que me despejes y me orientes, compare el diagrama de cordobes y uno de plaquetodo, sin embargo sus conexiones son muy similares, pero en la simulacion con livewire el primero me da no mas de 65 volts a la salida, y el segundo de plaquetodo arroja alrededor de 250 a 350 volts, ¿cual puede funcionar mejor? ya que la aplicacion es para mejorar el encendido de mi troca con motor 351, ya que da problemas con los ajustes constantes de platinos y bla bla...  el de plaquetodo indica la conexion de masa al + de la bobina y la salida del capacitores a - de bobina, ¿Es correcto? 
y Que me conviene mas un CDI o un encendido transitorizado..., ya tengo alguno materiales para el CDI..., ahora tu que opinas?, tal y como estan estos diagramas crees que funcionen sin problemas? la troca es para uso utilitario?, posteriormente construire un CDI mas complejo para un carro de competicion.... pero eso es ya otra cosa.....

Saludos y buen fin de semana...



Cordobes...: ya probaste tu circuito en el auto?


----------



## elcordobes50

mira este circuito es de aires solo que se le modifico la rapides de carga y disparo... ya que al pasar las 6000 rpm fallaba... con esa modifcaiones diodos rapidos, capasitor 0.033mf, y no me acuerdo ahora el tic tendria que llegar a las 8000 rpm... ya que fue porvando en un motor 6 cilindros y asta 4000 rpm sin dramas.... este circuito yo tambien tenias dudas si iva a funcionar lo prove con livewire y me marcaba 700 mv o 60v.... y ahi dije uh no sirve nada... pero despues me anime armarlo y y te aseguro que anda perfectoo, capas que no llegue a 400v capas que sean 320 o 350v y te de una hermosa y dolorosa patada!!

yo estoy armando el otro nadamas que se me re complico estas semanas pero apenas que lo tenga lo subo...

al que posteaste vos esta mas que provado y anda perfecto... para un auto comun le sobra.. si ya queres algo mas picante esperaria por el otro jaja un abrazo.


----------



## el indio

Ojo con la frecuencia del convertidor que los tiristores quedan conduciendo, creo que a menos que existan algunos especiales, los normales andaban de fmax en algo de 30k.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Jaime Edgar dijo:


> Hola dos metros...
> 
> Tengo varias preguntas que quiero que me despejes y me orientes, compare el diagrama de cordobes y uno de plaquetodo, sin embargo sus conexiones son muy similares, pero en la simulacion con livewire el primero me da no mas de 65 volts a la salida, y el segundo de plaquetodo arroja alrededor de 250 a 350 volts, ¿cual puede funcionar mejor? ya que la aplicacion es para mejorar el encendido de mi troca con motor 351, ya que da problemas con los ajustes constantes de platinos y bla bla... el de plaquetodo indica la conexion de masa al + de la bobina y la salida del capacitores a - de bobina, ¿Es correcto?
> y Que me conviene mas un CDI o un encendido transitorizado..., ya tengo alguno materiales para el CDI..., ahora tu que opinas?, tal y como estan estos diagramas crees que funcionen sin problemas? la troca es para uso utilitario?, posteriormente construire un CDI mas complejo para un carro de competicion.... pero eso es ya otra cosa.....
> 
> Saludos y buen fin de semana...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67994
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67995
> Cordobes...: ya probaste tu circuito en el auto?


 
Ya te dijeron que ambos circuitos son mas o menos lo miamo.

Un CDI (que lo inventó Tesla ) carga un capacitor con 400 Vdc y se lo sampa de golpe a la bobina , aumentás el capacitor y aumentás la energía en Joules dispònible.

El Transistorizado solo cambia el platino por un transistor mejorando la corriente que le circula a la bobina.

Son gustos , yo prefiero el CDI (Capacitive Discharge Ignition).

Anotate en el próximo que va a armar ElCordobés50 que es uno de competición que yo subí , al cual se le va a rehacer el elevador de tensión con un transformador de PC en un Royer - ZVS.

Saludos !


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola foreros, encontre un triac GK017 por cambio del tic116, pero no encuentro la disposición de sus terminales, si alguno lo sabe pasame el dato . De antemano gracias =)


----------



## Jaime Edgar

Dos metros y Cordobes:

Buen dia a todos, solo para agradecer la atencion prestada, bueno compartiendo voy a armar el CDI de este foro, ya casi reuno los materiales, solo espero que cualquier duda me apoyen...

y a ver cuantos calanbres me doy

Saludos


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola DOSMETROS, he buscado el SCR S4010L y no lo he encontrado, solamente existen en mi zona el SCR BT151-600R (600V-10A) y el SCR C106M ,he probado con estos SCRs y sigo con el mismo problema cuando se cierra los platinos hay chispa en la bujia cuando se abre los platinos no hay chispa, osea esta alrevez ,que debo hacer?. 
Acerca del transformador de ferrita de fuente de pc, cual seria su valor de inductancia?, para calcular y armar el driver ZVS. desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

SCR C106M no te sirve porque es de compuerta sensible , del BT151-600R el datasheet no dice .

Si estás usando éste circuito seguramente haya algún problema con algún capacitor (C6 ?) o D9 puesto al revés , porque ese circuito funciona perfecto !

Probá de cambiarle R5 por una más chica , quizás 47 ohms . . . . 

Ver el archivo adjunto 93280 



En cuanto al ZVS vas a utilizar el transformador de PC tal cual viene , aqui te dejo para que veas la parte del inductor toroidal.








https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-flyback-base-al-zvs-driver-51151/#post466692

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/tubo-fluorescente-12v-40w-6894/index10.html

Saludos !


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola DOSMETROS, acerca del circuito de CDI que posteaste no tengo dudas, porque me gusta mucho los circuitos antiguos, por eso lo arme, el diodo D9 esta bien puesto ,el condensador C6 es de poliester y es nuevo, pero puede haber venido fallado asi tambien los SCRs, compre varios SCRs (BT151-600R) de diferentes fabricantes y de diferentes tiendas de electronica y la verdad midiendo cada SCR  con un tester analogico en la escala de ohmios, algunos SCRs no se activan, puede que hayan venido mal de fabrica o seran "truchos". Muchas gracias por la respuesta Maestro. Saludos.!!.


----------



## Jaime Edgar

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Listo , ahora se ven bien.
> 
> Probá con el transformador más grande de la fuente de PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 16012
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 16011
> *a* [/SIZE]y *c*va a ser tu Secundario.
> 
> Entre*e* y* d* tendrás 3 espiras de Primario (me parecen pocas) , entre *e* y *h*tendrás 6 espiras (me gusta más ) , y si necesitaras más todavía (que no creo) haces los puentes y habilitás* i* y*j *
> 
> Subile la frecuencia al NE555 por lo menos a 15 kHz
> 
> Ponele un díodo de protección al TIP3055 o al primario del transformador.
> 
> Yo le cambiaría los 1N4007 por díodos rápidos.
> 
> Contá como va
> 
> Saludos !



Dos metros, buen dia, en este comentario sugeriste colocar un diodo de proteccion, mi pregunta es la siguiente ¿este diodo se debe colocar de colector del tip 3055 a primario del transformador? , gracias por la atencion prestada...Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

El díodo de protección (mejor si es un díodo rápido) contra pulsos inversos se coloca como en el dibujo , imaginate que el relé es la bobina del transformador.








Saludos !


----------



## Jaime Edgar

Gracias dos metros, estamos en contacto, bye


----------



## Jaime Edgar

Dos metros.

Otra pregunta, la conexion de la bobina ¿como es?, el + de la bobina va  a la salida de los capacitores de 0.47uf y el - al comun, ¿o? el + de la bobina al comun y el - de bobina a la salida de capacitores, este ultimo es conforme al planito de competicion que subiste..... espero terminarlo de armar este fin y ver si realmente funciona.....

elCordobes50.

Una pregunta los capacitores despues del puente son a 630 v o a 1000, me parece que los de mil son dificil de conseguir, ojala y me orientes....

Saludos a todos y gracias por el apoyo


----------



## DOSMETROS

En un encendido convencional , cuando los platinos abren se produce un colapso magnético en la bobina y ésta produce un pico inverso , en teoría de hasta treinta veces más , o sea que la bobina recibe un pulso de -300 Volts sobre la pata +positiva. Nosotros vamos a descargar un capacitor de con +400 V sobre la pata -negativa 

En cuanto a la polaridad de la chispa había una prueba en la que se colocaba la punta de un lápiz en medio de un espacio creado entre el conector de la bujía y el cable de alta , y la cuestión era si la chspa se veia ente cable y lapiz o entre lapiz y bujia.


También son buenos los capacitores de poliester de las entradas de los televisores que son para 400 V*CA*  o los del horizontal que son para 1k5 Vdc.

Saludos !


----------



## Jaime Edgar

elcordobes50, anteriormente me comentaste que cambiaste también el TIC, por favor me puedes indicar cual modelo fue, es lo único que me falta...

Saludos...


----------



## elcordobes50

aca les dejo los materiales todo los que use yo y con todas las modifcaciones!!

no posteo el circuito xq no tengo la plantilla del tranformador de pc :S

bueno cualquier duda aca estoy....


----------



## lichu392

Una pregunta, en realidad dos. El circuito de elcordobes, en que escala lo tengo que imprimir para que me encajen mas o menos bien los componentes, porque tengo un fiat 128 y queria hacerle algo de este tipo. Y la segunda, ¿hay una diferencia notoria entre el circuito de dosmetros y el de elcordobes? Saludos.


----------



## elcordobes50

hola lichu392 mira si ahi diferencia digamos el mios es mas comun y mas simple de contruir soporta asta 8000 rpm... el de DOSMETROS es mucho mejor mayor capasidad de v pero algo mas complicado ( para los novatos, me incluyo ja) y de mejor calidad...

si sos novato usa el mio sino el otro.

aca te dejo el primero que hice que fue probado en un fiat 128 y anda lindo... llega casi a los 400v. necesitas el livewire!! ahí esta con las medidas exactas.. un abrazo

después tengo otro con transformador de pc y otras maldades jaja


----------



## lichu392

Bueno, gracias por contestar, el trafo de pc ya lo consegui, tengo que ver si anda. Entonces voy a hacer el circuito que posteaste vos. Al fiat recien le termine de hacer el motor nuevo, asi que tiene que andar fenomeno. El liverwire lo tengo gracias a que entre en este foro y cada dia aprendo mas. Saludos y gracias.
  Otra pregunta, en el pad que esta abajo a la derecha, que dice PLATINO, a su izquiera hay otro que esta sobre la misma pista, ese otro pad a donde va conectado?

 Pd: me va a andar fenomeno, ya que lo tengo que acentar al motor y ni loco llego a las 8000 rpm


----------



## elcordobes50

lichu392 dijo:


> Bueno, gracias por contestar, el trafo de pc ya lo consegui, tengo que ver si anda. Entonces voy a hacer el circuito que posteaste vos. Al fiat recien le termine de hacer el motor nuevo, asi que tiene que andar fenomeno. El liverwire lo tengo gracias a que entre en este foro y cada dia aprendo mas. Saludos y gracias.
> Otra pregunta, en el pad que esta abajo a la derecha, que dice PLATINO, a su izquiera hay otro que esta sobre la misma pista, ese otro pad a donde va conectado?
> 
> Pd: me va a andar fenomeno, ya que lo tengo que acentar al motor y ni loco llego a las 8000 rpm



hola.. para eso estamos para ayudar unos a los otros... el diseño que te puse es con un transformador común 220V 9v 1a. anda de 10... ahi te dejo el esquema de como va conectado. la bobina es al +

si queres el de tranformador de  pc todavia no fue probado debería andar y te lo subo igual..


----------



## lichu392

Una duda que me quedo pendiente, en el pcb hay un punto despues del trafo que dice BOBINA + ese punto va al + o esta mal puesto y va al - de la bobina??.. o este genera el pulso por el positivo en vez de por el negativo. Abrazo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Les dejo un circuito que armé hace muchos años, y lo mejor, es que funcionó. Es probable que haya muchos superiores, pero está bien documentado, explicado y fácil de hacer.


----------



## lichu392

Una duda que me quedo pendiente , en el pcb hay un punto despues del trafo que dice BOBINA + ese punto va al + o esta mal puesto y va al - de la bobina??.. o este genera el pulso por el positivo en vez de por el negativo. Abrazo.

Perdon, quise modificar el mensaje pero le erre.. si alguien puede borrar el anterior, gracias.


----------



## johnsamuel

hola lichu392, el punto despues del trafo que dice bobina + , se conecta al positivo de la bobina, bueno yo lo probe asi y funciona.
saludos.!!



hola Black Tiger 1954, excelente aporte, gracias, tengo una duda acerca del transformador EL54/18, chapa dinamo IV, 0.2mm, me podria decir cuales son las dimensiones de la seccion transversal del nucleo en cm2, y las fases de las bobinas, cuanto voltaje debo obtener en el bobinado w3, muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos.!!.


----------



## lichu392

Bueno, muchas gracias por la ayuda, cuando me despeje un  poquito de la facu, le meto al project. Gracias!


----------



## Black Tiger1954

@johnsamuel: la verdad no recuerdo mucho, fue hace muchos años, pero el tamaño había quedado como un transformador de unos 50 VA.


----------



## johnsamuel

hola Black Tiger1954, gracias por el dato, calculare el transformador a partir de 50VA, hare aproximaciones porque aqui en mi pais no encuentro laminas de 0,35mm menos todavia el de 2mm solo existe de 0.5mm, lo que no se sabe es en que porcentaje de silicio lo fabricaran, se que el transformador saldra mas voluminoso por el rendimiento.
Saludos.!!.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

No te quiero mentir, pero fue hace mucho. Si mal no recuerdo, las primeras pruebas las hice con un transformador de 12+12/220 común. El circuito es tan simple que bien valdría probar


----------



## johnsamuel

hola Black Tiger1954, gracias por la informacion, acerca del diagrama que edito ud. me parece que es Aleman, y se nota que es un diagrama muy confiable, si no es mucha insistencia podria postear el texto completo, desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.!.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

@johnsamuel: el texto sobre circuito está completo, es todo lo que había sobre él en el libro (estoy hablando del esquema de la figura 16). Vos querés el de la figura 17?


----------



## johnsamuel

hola Black Tiger1954, si lo tiene ud. el texto de la figura 17 podria postearlo? a proposito me podria decir el titulo del libro y el autor, se ve que el libro es muy interesante, muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos!!.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

El título del libro es Electrónica del automóvil, de Gerhard Bredow, editorial Kapelusz.
No creo que se consiga, es bastante viejo, esta edición es de Enero de 1977.
Luego escaneo el otro circuito.



PD: acá lo encontré, no sé si lo enviarán hasta tu país:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145309218-electronica-del-automovil-g-bredow-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Chapa de dínamo* es de silicio común , no es grano orientado.

Antes de encarar el Circuito 17 , asegurate de tener los *transistores de potencia de Germanio* , para silicio habría que modificar algo las espiras.


----------



## johnsamuel

hola Black Tiger1954 y DOSMETROS, muchas gracias por los datos, esperare los datos del circuito 17, en la zona donde vivo no existen transistores de Germanio, tendria que modificar las espiras del transformador como dice DOSMETROS.
Saludos.!!.


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola DOSMETROS, acerca del sistema de encendido del automovil especificamente en el distribuidor, quisiera saber si los cables y las bujias resistivas, afecta o no a la intensidad de la chispa del  CDI o de cualquier otro sistema de encendido transistorizado, desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tengo la más pálida idea , pero supongo que afecta poco , el problema de los cables resistivos es cuando envejecen.

Saludos !


----------



## Danielpampa

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en el foro, y tengo algunos conocimientos teóricos básicos (ley de Ohm, leyes de Kirchhof, ley de Lenz, tec.).
Estoy por armar el encendido por descarga capacitiva, y tengo una duda que agradecería alguien me aclare. En el circuito, me parece que el TIC116M pone en cortocircuito la fuente cuando se dispara ¿Esto es así? ¿Me estoy perdiendo algo, o sucede y no importa?
Muchas gracias por adelantado.
Daniel


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es así   , por eso algunos circuitos emplean un inductor antes del tiristor , que cumple la doble función de proteger al chopper-fuente y además elevan la tensión de carga del capacitor. De todas maneras el corto dura lo que dura la chispa , milisegundos.

Por eso particularmente me gustan más los circuitos de fuente autooscilantes , que cuando el tiristor las pone en corto , se detienen .

Saludos !


----------



## Danielpampa

Muchas gracias por responder. Yo quería hacer algo para cortar la fuente en el momento del disparo, pero sólo se me ocurrió rezar... ¿Es muy complicado de hacer que corte la fuente? Yo pienso que no es bueno que se ponga en corto, aunque sean milisegundos...
Si resulto pesado con las preguntas, pido disculpas por anticipado.
Saludos.
Daniel


----------



## DOSMETROS

Usá el buscador naranja , poné " Encendido electrónico" o "CDI"

Hay un circuito que subió alguien - creo que era Cubano - que hacía eso.

Si utilizaras un 555 por ejemplo se podría utilizar el reset. Pero todos los multiplicadores de chispa funcionan igual . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Danielpampa

Ya lo busco.
Gracias y saludos.
Daniel.


----------



## nestordino

johnsamuel dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS, acerca del sistema de encendido del automovil especificamente en el distribuidor, quisiera saber si los cables y las bujias resistivas, afecta o no a la intensidad de la chispa del  CDI o de cualquier otro sistema de encendido transistorizado, desde ya muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos.!.


Permiso para entrar!!!
el tema de los cables y de las distancias donde salta chispa, en el distribuidor y en la bujía misma, va a provocar que cuanto mas luz tenga el distribuidor, (desgaste del rotor y la tapa) y la bujía, va a haber mas tensión, el peligro es que salte entre cables por efecto capacitivo por la alta tensión, el problema de la perdida de chispa es igual al sistema común inductivo y en el cdi tenes mucha mas energía e independiente de la rpm del motor y de los platinos, la bobina estándar o bobina de Ruhmkorff cualquier perdida significa perdida de energía

Saludos


----------



## RolisFLD

tengo una duda, se puede instalar el circuito de *elcordobes50* en un carro q' tiene ecu!?, hablo de un shadow gts 90, ya que busco una chispa mas agresiva, hasta el momento cuento con una bobina accel supercoil 140001 y el turbo soplando a 17psi's, gracias


----------



## mazefakaaaa

Hola, foreros! 
Aqui estoy yo con mis tonterias, jajaja )) 
Pues, tengo un corsita de 1986 con un motor 1.0S y distribuidor/interruptor. El ultimo falla - el cochesito tiene tirones etc. , ademas con el frio que hace se arranca muy mal. 
Mis preguntas son: 
- ¿Con la esquema principal (1ª pagina) y un transformador 220/15V,1A se me quitaran mis problemas de tirones y se facilitara el arranque en el invierno?
- ¿La esquema es "multichispa" o no? (no me llega...)


----------



## johnsamuel

hola DOSMETROS, ayer he vuelto ha armar el CDI  el del anciano planito, y he logrado hacerlo andar a medias, con el platino abierto se ve una rafaga de chispas normales no hacen PAC- PAC, cuando conmuto el platino funciona bien el CDI pero no con la intensidad de chispa que deberia ser, pero llega un momento en que conmuto el platino con mas rapidez  el SCR  se queda disparado y el inversor se bloquea y no hay chispa empiezan a calentar los transistores BJT del inversor, desconecto y conecto  el +B  del circuito del CDI y vuelve a la normalidad, para el circuito del inversor estoy utilizando el esquema parecido al ZVS pero con transistores TIP 3055, el transformador es de nucleo laminado comun de 2,54 x 2.54 cm2, y otro dato es que cuando el SCR conduce, el inversor sigue funcionando se supone que en este tipo de inversor, cuando el SCR conduce el inversor deberia bloquearse. espero de su ayuda, gracias de antemano.

Saludos.!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tiene que ser un auto-oscilante que se apague con el corto y luego vuelva a arrancar.

Tenés que hacerle un entrehierro al transformador con un papel.

Hacele un par de devanados auxiliares para encender las bases , empezá probando con unas 10 espiras.

Prefiero los 2N2955 , así los colectores van directo a masa sin aislantes 

Acabo de ver que al ANCIANITO le falta la conección a masa de los colectores      









Ver el archivo adjunto 93280


----------



## johnsamuel

gracias DOSMETROS por la pronta respuesta, lo probare.


----------



## gonzafj

Saludos a todos, menciono que soy un novato en el tema de electrónica pero aquí en este foro voy atento y aprendiendo cada vez algo más....

Estimado DOSMETROS, estoy siguiendo con mucho interés los comentarios que salen al ANCIANITO y aprovecho de hacer las consultas (si me equivoco en seguir el hilo del post asociado pido las disculpas...y me lo haces saber).
- los transistores de germanio 2N1120 y/o sus equivalentes (ejem. NTE179) ha sido imposible, pero en el post 46 ("proyecto: encendido multichispa por descarga capacitiva..."), en el archivo adjunto del Trafo (enviado por CRONOS1970) se indican transistores 2N3055....es posible usar esos?...esos hay no hay problema de conseguirlos

- De igual manera, si se compara el circuito de conexionado del trafo  a los transistores 2N3055 (en el circuito del trafo CRONOS1970), el trafo está divido en dos secciones (primario) y en cambio en el ANCIANITO no está dividido ....ò están unida ambas secciones y es la línea que alimenta al C2 (1000 mF x 15V)?

- dentro de lo que he ido desarmando , en el circuito de las pantallas viejas de PC hay un trafo de ferrita de buen tamaño (más grande que el de fuente de poder de PC)...se podria utilizar alguna configuración específíca sin necesidad de rebobinar?...es una idea, tomando en consideración lo que se planteó anteriormente en este foro.

- en Q1-2 Transistores, la Base son los cuadraditos el emisor es donde están las flechas cierto?....las otras conexiones entre los transistores es a traves del colector?...los diodos salen del colector, se unen con el emisor y llegan a la conexión del trafo?

de antemano, gracias por tus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Date una vuelta por éste post :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/622987/


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Date una vuelta por éste post :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/622987/



DosMetros... el encendido mio se puede conectar a un distribuidor electrónico? ah platino ando hermoso...

ahora ando en otro proyecto viendo como hacerlo multichispa, seria con el transformador de pc y zvs!!

espero que todavía andes por el foro!! un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui estoy 

En algún post de encendidos electrónicos hay un Pdf  que explica como conectarlos , si se puede


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui estoy
> 
> En algún post de encendidos electrónicos hay un Pdf  que explica como conectarlos , si se puede



Gracias 2M lo estoy buscando voy a ver si lo encuentro!! ahora tengo otra consulta estoy armando el mismo nada mas que con el transformador de pc y un darlington con tip30 y tip31!!
la dudas serian:

a que frecuencia máxima lo pongo? yo calculo que entre 18 khz a 28 khz?
y los capacitores del final donde se le conecta la bobina los podría aumentar por 2 cap de 1uF? para aumentar la potencia...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podés probar hasta 40 o 50 kHz . . .  probá !

2 uF  puede andar para motores de bajas vueltas , el chopper tiene que ser muy bueno para lograr cargarlo . . .  también probá  !

Saludos chisperos !


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés probar hasta 40 o 50 kHz . . .  probá !
> 
> 2 uF  puede andar para motores de bajas vueltas , el chopper tiene que ser muy bueno para lograr cargarlo . . .  también probá  !
> 
> Saludos chisperos !



de nuevo .. aca te dejo la foto del cdi echo en livewire y el tranformador!! estoy simulando el transformador de pc con un ie33 porque no se con cual sino  

al final lo voy a dejar con 1uf.. y a 40 khz!! para ir probando!!

ahí saque el transformador de la pc!! .. 

y por ultimo ya que acá en cba las casas de computacion no te sueltan una fuente o te cobrar una barbaridad no se podría usar otro transformador mas común y fácil de conseguir?

perdona que pregunte mucho., pero tengo un solo transformador y no lo quiero hacer volar jeje..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Comprales las fuentes de PC a 10$ a los cartoneros . . . ellos trabajando y desarmándolas no les sacan ese dinero 

Trabajá tranquilo que son duros !

Aqui te dejo como tenés que conectarlos :

Ver el archivo adjunto 15789
*NO TE OLVIDES LOS PUENTES DE E Y E'*

*A* y *C* es el secundario (*B* suele estar cortado)

*D* es el punto medio , primero vas a probar con* F* y *F'* , si después de los 4 díodos Schottky , el capacitor de 1 uF se te carga a 300 o 400 V , lo dejás así .

Sinó probás con *E* y *E'* . 

Sinó intentá hacer éste chopper , así irían las conecciones (*F' - E' - D - E - F*) 






O podés tomar los valores de éste :


Ver el archivo adjunto 93280


----------



## elcordobes50

muchas gracias 2M... por la buena onda!! de buscar y tomarte el tiempo.. de enserio!!

Te aclaro que estoy armando el del primer post por las dudas!! y siguiendo tus consejos
lo fui haciendo:

a y c va a ser tu Secundario.

Entre e y d tendrás 3 espiras de Primario (me parecen pocas) , entre e y h tendrás 6 espiras (me gusta más ) , y si necesitaras más todavía (que no creo) haces los puentes y habilitás i y j 

y después me dijiste amale un push and pull pero despues lo reemplaze por un Darlington los hice con tip30 y tip31 y puse una resistencia 1k a base y una resistencia de 1k a masa en la pata 3 ne555.. 

a lo que voy si lo armo así andará? acá te muestro las conexiones que hice...

Espero que me salves la vida!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probalo con una dicroica en serie


----------



## marcelorenz

ese transformador esta preparado para trabajar a nucleo saturado, en el circuito que tratas de usar es tipo flyback, va a ser muy poco eficiente.

yo trabaje en el diseño se un encendido cdi de alta potencia, un cdi tipico ( msd 6a o fs 6a) tienen alrededor de 180 mJoules por descarga, lo cual es bastante, y para cargar el capacitor a tiempo (menos de 3ms) usan una potencia aproximada de 120W, algo que con transistores tip no vas a lograrlo. 

fuera del tema de la potencia de la fuente dc-dc, a medida que aumentas la frecuencia, lo cual que hace para aumentar el rendimiento, se hace cada vez mas dificil que el tiristor vuelva al estado de reposo despues de una descarga, recomiendo no aumentar la frecuencia del oscilador, ya que mas compicado va a ser el circuito de disparo.


----------



## elcordobes50

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probalo con una dicroica en serie



hola 2M te cuento que arme el encendido de la primera pagina tal cual esta!! te cuento que como hace mucho que no lo armo no me acuerdo como conectarlo... me podrías dar una mano? acá te dejo una foto de como lo conecto..

tambien tengo otra duda?

1. tengo que sacar el cable de 12v que va a la bobina (+) que trae el auto de fabrica.
2. la bobina (-) va a masa no puede ser al menos de la batería
3. la masa del circuito se conecta en el borne (-) de la batería o de la bobina


----------



## DOSMETROS

elcordobes50 dijo:


> 1. tengo que sacar el cable de 12v que va a la bobina (+) que trae el auto de fabrica.


 
El mismo cable que antes iba al + de la bobina ahora es el que alimenta al +B del encendido.



> 2. la bobina (-) va a masa no puede ser al menos de la batería.


 
Es lo mismo chasis que negativo de la batería !

En los descarga capacitiva la bobina se conecta al revés , o sea su + a masa (o negativo de batería) y su - a la salida del encendido (capacitor de 1 uF) 



> 3. la masa del circuito se conecta en el borne (-) de la batería o de la bobina


 
Se conecta firmemente a masa - chasis auto - negativo de batería.

Saludos !


----------



## elturco79

Hola que tal. He estado siguiendo el proyecto para armarlo y me faltan los diodos rápidos que los compro mañana y comienzo a armarlo. Lo voy a armar con el trafo de pc. Tengo el transistor 2n3055 que viendo las hojas de datos es igual al tip3055, es correcto lo que digo, me sirve?



Cuanto debe medir el trafo en el primario y secundario para saber que esta bueno? El mio no me da más de 0,4 ohm en primario y 0,3 en secundario.


----------



## elcordobes50

elturco79 dijo:


> Hola que tal. He estado siguiendo el proyecto para armarlo y me faltan los diodos rápidos que los compro mañana y comienzo a armarlo. Lo voy a armar con el trafo de pc. Tengo el transistor 2n3055 que viendo las hojas de datos es igual al tip3055, es correcto lo que digo, me sirve?.



a mi entender te sirve es mas si usas una gabinete de aluminio lo atornillas ahí y te queda de 10  , ahora con el tema del transformador de pc ahí que ver bien 2M me dio un par de consejos, pero el usuario marcelorenz me dio a entender que no valdría la pena!!



marcelorenz dijo:


> fuera del tema de la potencia de la fuente dc-dc, a medida que aumentas la frecuencia, lo cual que hace para aumentar el rendimiento, se hace cada vez mas dificil que el tiristor vuelva al estado de reposo despues de una descarga, recomiendo no aumentar la frecuencia del oscilador, ya que mas compicado va a ser el circuito de disparo.


----------



## elturco79

Entonces le meto un trafo de 9/220v 1A? Para este trafo la frecuencia la dejaste en 17Khz? No conseguí las capacitores por 1000v (0.033 y 0.47), supongo que por 630v se la bancan? Los MUR1100 tampoco tenían, tengo que esperar a despues de pascuas!!! Celsius, media villa que venden? Tendría que ver en electrocomponentes si tienen los MUR! Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## elcordobes50

elturco79 dijo:


> Entonces le meto un trafo de 9/220v 1A? Para este trafo la frecuencia la dejaste en 17Khz? No conseguí las capacitores por 1000v (0.033 y 0.47), supongo que por 630v se la bancan? Los MUR1100 tampoco tenían, tengo que esperar a despues de pascuas!!! Celsius, media villa que venden? Tendría que ver en electrocomponentes si tienen los MUR! Desde ya muchas gracias.



hola mira si pones el transformador de 9/220v 1a tendrías q dejar la frecuencia a 3.666 khz, porque sino no se la banca!! los capacitores si pedilos de 630v te anda y con respecto a los diodos podes comprar cualquier diodos rapidos!!...


----------



## gonzafj

ElCordobes50, en el circuito que armastes inicialmente mencionas que para el uso de trafo normal se usa capacitor de 0,022 mF y para el caso de transformador de Pc es de 0,008 mF....en ambos casos, se especifican para un voltage de...?


----------



## elcordobes50

gonzafj dijo:


> ElCordobes50, en el circuito que armastes inicialmente mencionas que para el uso de trafo normal se usa capacitor de 0,022 mF y para el caso de transformador de Pc es de 0,008 mF....en ambos casos, se especifican para un voltage de...?



mira compra uno de 0.1 uf cerámico 12v... con eso llegas a tener una frecuencia de 3.666 Khz Te va andar mucho mejor!! saludos!!

en que vehículo lo estas por poner? nosotros lo probamos en una silverado 6 cilindros y asta 4000 rpm anduvo joya asta el dia de hoy!! calculamos que si es para uno de 4 cilindros debe llegar casi a las 8000 rpm!! segun dicen este circuito sin las modificaciones llegaba asta las 6500 rpm en un motor de 4 cilindros!!

saludos!! y suertE!!


----------



## gonzafj

gracias por tu respuesta Elcordobes50, desistí de ir a comprar los capacitores hasta tener claridad en mi consulta y ahora ya está...ahora a repasar el listado de materiales.

....mi idea es probarlo en un V8 que está en etapa de arreglo, asi que por mientras estoy en las miras de mejorar el encendido con el inicial que armastes....y siguiendo en forma permanente el hilo de este post para las novedades que vayan saliendo.


Saludos


----------



## elturco79

Me queda para la semana que viene. No consigo los diodos rápidos. A 3Khz, podre usar diodos comunes?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , creo que hasta 5 Khz andan los comunes


----------



## elturco79

Hola 2M. Cuanto debiera medir el primario y el secundario para controlar que este bueno el trafo? Se puede conectar a la linea para probarlo?

La pregunta es con respecto al trafo de pc. Quise pegar la imagen pero no salió, disculpas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16012

Vamos mejorando. Este trafo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No ,  , no se pueden conectar a 220 Vac 50 Hz ya que trabajan a mas alta frecuencia , poder se puede pero te van a saltar los tapones


----------



## elcordobes50

hola a todos bueno como saben la idea era hacer un cdi con limitador regulable ... acá encontré un circuito pero no dicen como conectarlo... el que lo probo dice que anda muy bien!!

acá dejo una imagen y después veré  como adaptarlo al circuito!! saludos desde cba!!


p/d: según leí el circulo rojo se puede obviar!!


----------



## marcelorenz

elcordobes50 dijo:


> hola a todos bueno como saben la idea era hacer un cdi con limitador regulable ... acá encontré un circuito pero no dicen como conectarlo... el que lo probo dice que anda muy bien!!
> 
> acá dejo una imagen y después veré  como adaptarlo al circuito!! saludos desde cba!!
> 
> 
> p/d: según leí el circulo rojo se puede obviar!!



Por lo que veo ese circuito no cumple la función de limitar, como mucho puede ser la parte comparadora del limitador.
Para el limitador Normalmente se usa el lm2917, es un conversor frecuencia a tensión,y a su ves dispone en su interior un comparador con el que comparas la tensión correspondiente a las rpm contra la tensión seteada (limite), y la salida actúa bloqueando las chispas.


----------



## elcordobes50

marcelorenz dijo:


> Por lo que veo ese circuito no cumple la función de limitar, como mucho puede ser la parte comparadora del limitador.
> Para el limitador Normalmente se usa el lm2917, es un conversor frecuencia a tensión,y a su ves dispone en su interior un comparador con el que comparas la tensión correspondiente a las rpm contra la tensión seteada (limite), y la salida actúa bloqueando las chispas.



si me confundí este era el circuito a subir, lo que veo es que lleva dos potenciometros ( con cual se regulara la rpm).. mañana lo probare!! saludos y gracias por responder!!


----------



## Saposapiens

Hola amigos... Acabo de leer las, hasta ahora, siete páginas del post con mucho interés, ya que hace algunos años construí un par de encendidos similares, publicado en la Radio Practica y Plaquetodo. 
Anduvieron bien durante un tiempo pero mas tarde comenzaron a fallar en alta, por lo cual los retiré volviendo a los platinos... No tengo idea donde los guarde...!!! 
Como sea: Pensé que la falla sería por el rendimiento de los transformadores comunes en alta frecuencia y últimamente comencé a pensar en usar los trafos de fuente de PC.
Veo que no inventé nada nuevo... 
Como el hilo es bastante largo se me comenzaron a mezclar los tantos, así que volveré a leer todo despacito y tomando notas para ver el estado actual de los proyectos.
Dos Metros, Cordobés... Gracias por toda la data.
Se que hay otros implicados en el proyecto, pero en ustedes hago extensivo el saludo a todos.
Agradeceré el resumen del estado actual de los proyectos; no me quiero confundir. Igual me leo todo de nuevo.
Les mando un abrazo y hasta pronto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bienvenido al Foro !



Saposapiens dijo:


> Hola amigos... Acabo de leer las, hasta ahora, siete páginas del post con mucho interés, ya que hace algunos años construí un par de encendidos similares, publicado en la Radio Practica y Plaquetodo.
> Anduvieron bien durante un tiempo pero mas tarde comenzaron a fallar en alta, por lo cual los retiré volviendo a los platinos... No tengo idea donde los guarde...!!!
> Como sea: Pensé que la falla sería por el rendimiento de los transformadores comunes en alta frecuencia y últimamente comencé a pensar en usar los trafos de fuente de PC.
> Veo que no inventé nada nuevo...
> Como el hilo es bastante largo se me comenzaron a mezclar los tantos, así que volveré a leer todo despacito y tomando notas para ver el estado actual de los proyectos.
> Dos Metros, Cordobés... Gracias por toda la data.
> Se que hay otros implicados en el proyecto, pero en ustedes hago extensivo el saludo a todos.
> *Agradeceré el resumen del estado actual de los proyectos*; no me quiero confundir. Igual me leo todo de nuevo.
> Les mando un abrazo y hasta pronto.


 




> Agradeceré el resumen del estado actual de los proyectos


  

Preguntá que te contestamos


----------



## Saposapiens

Oiga… Dosmetros… De que se ríe…?
Me presenta un resumen de todo lo actuado, incluyendo las hojas de datos de los componentes activos y la simulación… 
jajajajaja 
No… Ahora en serio. No se rían… (tanto  ) 
Lo del resumen era así: Como pienso hacer pruebas y seguir leyendo, espero poder dibujar la última versión de ambos circuitos y seguir estudiándolos y probando cosas a la par de ustedes. Tengo ganas de probar ambos (sobre todo el mas picante…:babear. Estoy tratando de estar al día con las actualizaciones y espero no equivocarme en nada. Creo que estos circuitos dan para mucho.
Entonces, cualquier cosa les pregunto.
Les mando un abrazo y los sigo leyendo, que esta muy bueno.


----------



## Saposapiens

Hola DOSMETROS.
En el post #110 de este mismo hilo, sugerís como conectar el trafo de fuente de PC.
Quería preguntarte si esta es la disposición que recomendas.
Además quería consultarte sobre que transistor usarías.
Mantendrías esa misma polarización?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si así andaría bien , ponele TIP36C , o TIP2955 y 2N2955.

Ver el archivo adjunto 93278

Le agregaría los díodos de éste , y quizás el valor de las resistencias de éste de abajo , se me hacen muy grandes esos capacitores de 2uF y muy chicas esas resistencias  

Ver el archivo adjunto 93280

Otra opción sería hacer el ZVS con el mismo transformador usando solo *e* , *e'* y *d*









https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-flyback-base-al-zvs-driver-51151/#post466692

Saludos !


----------



## Saposapiens

Dosmetros: 
Hola, estoy con algunas dudas… 
Como tengo un par de IRFP250 estoy tentado de probar el ZVS con el trafo de PC.
No encuentro (aún) algún texto que me deje claro cómo funciona este sistema, y quizás este’ preguntando algo elemental.
Entre d y e, al igual que entre d y e’, hay 3 espiras que se excitarían con 12 volts.
El bobinado de alta tendría 40 espiras.
La tradicional relación de transformación me estaría dando una tensión de  salida de tan solo 160V.

Acaso este sistema trabaja de forma distinta dando más tensión que eso? 
Algo que ver con la resonancia?
Cuanto obtengo a la salida con esta disposición? 
¿Cómo se calculan esa tensión y la frecuencia de oscilación?
Gracias por la atención… Quedo QAP.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay mucha información en la web del *Z*ero *V*olt *S*witching 

40 espiras para 150 V , 4 espiras para 5 V y 3 para los 7 V (7+5=12)


----------



## elturco79

Hola. Después de meses de abandonado el circuito decidí probarlo hoy.
Resultado: no anduvo bien. Fallaba como si estuviera fuera de punto.
Lo conecte de la siguiente manera:
*elcordobes50* dijo:                     _

_ 
1. tengo que sacar el cable de 12v que va a la bobina (+) que trae el auto de fabrica.​
El mismo cable que antes iba al + de la bobina ahora es el que alimenta al +B del encendido.

2. la bobina (-) va a masa no puede ser al menos de la batería.​
Es lo mismo chasis que negativo de la batería !

En los descarga capacitiva la bobina se conecta al revés , o sea su + a  masa (o negativo de batería) y su - a la salida del encendido (capacitor  de 1 uF) 

3. la masa del circuito se conecta en el borne (-) de la batería o de la bobina​
Se conecta firmemente a masa - chasis auto - negativo de batería.

Pregutonta: Debo desconectar el capacitor interno del distribuidor, afecta en algo?

Otra: Como es lo de la dicroica para probar el circuito?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cual es el circuito que armaste ?


----------



## elturco79

Ver el archivo adjunto 66265
Este, con la frecuencia en 3.6khz ya que no tenía diodos rápidos. Ahora los compre por 600v, no consigo por 1000v pero no los he montado. Me queda la duda de como conectar ya que el plano dice una cosa y vos comentaste otra. Yo lo probé como decís vos, esta por probar de la forma normal. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui te dejo cómo se conecta , el capacitor de platinos* debería* quitarse (si no molesta mejor que quede ***) , la conección de bobina debería invertirse para mantener la correcta polaridad de la chispa. Seguramente tengas que adelantar el encendido . . . 




P.S.*** : Si te falla el encendido vas a necesitarlo 

Saludos !


----------



## elturco79

Asì tal cual lo conectè. Tiene el trafo de 9/220, un buen disipador el 3055 c/grasa me faltarìa probar quitar el capacitor del distribuidor. 
Lo pruebo y confirmo.Muchas gracias.


----------



## Zablocki

Hola muchachos, soy nuevo en el foro, ya me presente, quería contarles que arme el circuito de plaquetodo y funciono. Estos que están haciendo están mucho mejores, lo que quería comentar era que cuando lo van a conectar al auto tienen que desconectar el capacitor del platino ( en el distribuidor) y que conviene poner un relay de la batería al positivo de la placa accionado por el cable + de la bobina ( ósea el contacto). 
Para qué? 
Lo del capacitor del platino es porque te tira la señal a masa, es como si no tuvieras nada conectado al terminal de platino, esto lo probé.
Y lo del relay es por la caída de tensión del cable de contacto, este circuito tiene su propio fusible así que no es nada peligroso conectar a batería directamente con un relay.

Bueno espero haber sumado y no molestar.
Muchas gracias. Por compartir tantas cosas interesantes.


----------



## elturco79

Buenas. Hoy lo probé sin el condensador original del distribuidor y tampoco funcionó. Quiere arrancar pero algo falta, fui atrasando el punto mientras le dábamos arranca pero nada. Al circuito lo volví a controlar antes por las dudas y aparentemente esta ok. Dosmetros, yo lo tengo montado con un bt137 500d que es bidireccional, es así? Entonces como no puse un tic 116, mientras respete el terminal del gate los otros m1 y m2 es indistinto, estoy errado en algo?
Zablocki, subí el circuito y los materiales para comparar los circuitos y como lo conectaste. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Zablocki

lo tengo en papel, pongo este mensaje probando si se ve la imagen del circuito, este es el que hice funciono


----------



## johnsamuel

hola elturco79, el dispositivo electronico que utilizaste es un TRIAC, en los esquemas de CDI en su mayoria se utiliza un SCR que es unidireccional, seria bueno que el circuito lo probaras fuera del automovil, es lo que hice yo pero igual tengo problemas con el circuito de disparo del gate del SCR
osea en muy bajas revoluciones funciona bien pero con chispa debil, cuando aumento las revoluciones 
el SCR se queda permanentemente enganchado por ende no hay chispa y se escucha un silbido agudo 
en el transformador indicando corto en la carga, en estos dias me pongo manos a la obra y empiezo a estudiar y a probar componentes del  CDI y aportar en algo en el foro.

saludos.!!.


----------



## Zablocki

Materiales:

RESISTENCIAS:

R1 = 220 Ohms (Rojo-Rojo-Marrón)
R2 = 1,8 Kohms (Marrón-Gris-Rojo)
R3 = R4 = 100 Ohms 1/2W (Marrón-Negro-Marrón)
R5 = 68 Ohms 3W (Azul-Gris-Negro)
R6 = 2,2 Kohms (Rojo-Rojo-Rojo)
R7 = 150 Ohms 1/2W (Marrón-Verde-Marrón)
R8 = 330 Kohms (Naranja-Naranja-Amarillo)
R9 = 33 Ohms 1W (Naranja-Naranja-Negro)

CAPACITORES:

C1 = 100 μF x 16V (Electrolítico)
C2 = C3 = 100 nF (Cerámico)
C4 = C5 = 47 nF x 400V (Poliester)
C6 = 1 μF x 630V (Poliester) [ver notas]

SEMICONDUCTORES:

D1 = D2 = D3 = D4 = D5 = 1N4007
T1 = 2N3055
TH1 = TIC 116E
IC1 = LM555

VARIOS:

TR1 = Transformador 220 / 12 Vca, 500 mA

Nota: En caso de que el motor sea de 6 V reemplazar los siguientes componentes

R4 = puente
R5 = 33 Ohms 2W
R6 = 1 Kohms
Transformador 220/6 V 1 Amp.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*ElTurco79* , probá de intercambiar m1 con m2, aunque sea cruzalos con cablecitos para probar.

*Zablocki *, hacé la prueba de conectar la pata 4 del 555 al la unión de R5 con R6 , o sea a platinos , de manera que cuando se abran los platinos se detenga el oscilador.


----------



## Zablocki

Lo pruebo dos metros, pero para que quiero quede detenga el 555 cuando cierra platinos? Cuándo el platino esta cerrado según tenía entendido el capacitor se carga para descargarse cuando el platino abre. Estoy en lo correcto? Voy a volver a la vida a este circuito ya que lo tengo afuera del auto y es una pena tenerlo parado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ups , me quedó al revés  , ponele un díodo 1N4007 desde la unión de R5-R6 hasta las patas 2-6 del 555


----------



## Zablocki

Ah buenísimo, lo pongo y comento como funciona. Muchas gracias dos metros.


----------



## elturco79

Bueno, encendió el auto pero cuando acelero no va.
Primero quité el bt137 en reemplazo del tic116 y coloqué un tyn612.
Desconecté condensador del distribuidor, conecté y enciende. Queda casi regulando pero cuando acelero, no lo sigue, como que esta fuera de punto, no va.
Luego conecté el condensador y también enciende el motor pero un poco más adelantado el distri. Regula más feo e igual que antes cuando acelero no va, muy feo. Cuando digo acelero no necesariamente a fondo, una peinada y ya no regula.
Me faltaría probar con los diodos rápidos que conseguí en 600v, no se consigue en mayor voltaje. Será eso, no recuperan los diodos?
Ah, el chasis del bt137 el otro día me pegó un patadon!! después de desconectar el CDI del auto. Esto es normal?
Ya falta menos, por ahora regula!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hacé la prueba que le recomendé a Zablocki de ponerle un díodo 1N4007 desde la unión de R5-R6 hasta las patas 2-6 del 555


----------



## elturco79

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 96529



Entonces conecto un 1n4007 desde el conector de platino a los terminales 2-6 del 555?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , la rayita hacia 2-3 del 555


----------



## Zablocki

Acá va el video del encendido funcionando sin la modificación de dos metros, ( que pienso probar) coloque la plaqueta dentro de un gabinete te fuente atx que estaba muerta así que tiene un cooler para enfriar el triac y el 3055, todo es muy rústico, lo hice cuando era chico y ahora lo revivi 

Ah comentario: le puse la llave que cambia de 220 a 110 como puente para que funcione para conectar la bobina al enendido electrónico o al convencional del auto.


----------



## tateti

elturco79 dijo:


> Entonces conecto un 1n4007 desde el conector de platino a los terminales 2-6 del 555?



Hola
       Soy  Novato a full, estoy construyendo el circuito, pero tengo una duda en el diseño se observa que las salida de los capacitores 0.47, va al negativo de la bobina, ¿ es correcto? , ¿ no tendria que ir al + ?
        Terminado el sistema, que voltage o tensión eroga como resultante.?

gracias





Zablocki dijo:


> [
> 
> Ah comentario: le puse la llave que cambia de 220 a 110 como puente para que funcione para conectar la bobina al enendido electrónico o al convencional del auto.



¿ No se puede conectar directamante a la salida de modulo captor, del distribuidor elecronico? ,..., seria el negativo del plátino.


----------



## tateti

elcordobes50 dijo:


> Ya se que ahi un tema de este encendido pero se basa en un multichispa... encambio este solo se basar en el comun...  En el foro existe ya un post de encendido transitorio, Y me parecio bien tambien tener uno de este tipo, para sacarnos todas las dudas y hacer aportes...
> 
> Bueno empecemos este es el mas comun mas y barato para hacer:
> 
> Lista de componentes:
> 
> Transformador 220/12v 1a
> fuible 5a+socalo
> ne555+socalo
> 
> capacitores:
> cap 100uf 25v (electrolytic)
> cap 0.22uf 25v (poliester)
> cap 0.1uf 400v (poliester)
> cap 0.033mf 630v (poliester)
> cap 0.47 uf 630v x2 (poliester)
> 
> resistencias:
> 1.8k
> 2k2
> 47ohm 5w
> 330 ohm x2
> 220 ohm
> 150 ohm
> 470 ohm
> 
> diodos:
> 1n4007 x5
> 
> transitores:
> TIP 3055
> TIC 116m
> 
> 
> si miran bien el esquema veran que ahi un capacitor modificado ( antes 47uf ahora 0.0033mf ) el cual se cambio para que el funcionamiento llegue sin problemas hasta las 8000 rpm y se agrego una resitencia de 150 ohm. tambien se saco algunas resistencias para mejorar el encendido. Este sistema anda tanto para 4 cil como para 6.
> 
> ideas necesito ayuda!!
> 
> Tambien estaria bueno cambiar los diodos por unos de alto voltaje asi generar chispas de alta energia... y poner un limitador de rpm con potenciometro para regular a que vueltas seria el corte...
> 
> teniendo eso quedaria un excelente encendido!!
> 
> Dejo el pcb terminado como veran falta el transformador eso se conectaria aparte y el limitador pero despues se vera eso!!
> espero que me den una mano para ver si esta bien echo!!.. asi comienzo el testeo si mas nada que decir aca se los dejo!! tamaño original!!
> 
> el primer pin abajo del fusible es la entrada de 12v
> el segundo pin hacia la derecha arriba es de salida bobina +
> el tercero abajo es de platino
> y el cuarto es de masa..
> 
> diseño de pista y componentes: ampliado



Hola.
      He estado intentado realizar tu proyecto, pero me quede varado en las conexiones a la bobina, los capacitores .47  van conectado al positivo de la bobina,..., pero no entiendo como se conecta el borne negativo de la bobina, es como si me faltara una conexión.

en una época realizaba encendido electrónico capacitivos, ...,pero hace mucho y 
no puedo encontrar el diseño, me gusto mucho este.
Lo intento de hacer para un R-18, que posee captor.

saludos


----------



## elturco79

Hola, el circuito se conecta a la inversa. Esta en un par de hilos atrás como es la conexión. Saludos.


----------



## tateti

elturco79 dijo:


> Hola, el circuito se conecta a la inversa. Esta en un par de hilos atrás como es la conexión. Saludos.



Hola.

...de los capacitores al *negativo* de la bobina. (- )

* masa *     ----->     al  (+ ) de la bobina.

eso seria a la inversa...  

 la conexión al tacómetro como se hace  


gracias 
saludos.


----------



## elturco79

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacé la prueba que le recomendé a Zablocki de ponerle un díodo 1N4007 desde la unión de R5-R6 hasta las patas 2-6 del 555



Hola DOSMETROS. Después de tanto tiempo retomé con el circuito.
Primero cambié los 5 diodos 1n4007 por diodos rápidos de 600v, probé el circuito y no hay cambios. El auto enciende sin tocar acelerador y modera pero en ralentí. Cuando acelero y sube rpm comienza a fallar.
Conecto el otro diodo como habías dicho y nada, ni siquiera modera.
La duda con este último diodo es: cual es la r5 y r6 donde debo conectar?
Según entendía lo conecte a la entrada del platino y al pin 2-6 del IC con la rayita hacia el mismo IC, es correcto así? Que ganaría con este diodo colocado aquí?
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Recordame cual era el circuito


----------



## elturco79

elcordobes50 dijo:


> Ya se que ahi un tema de este encendido pero se basa en un multichispa... encambio este solo se basar en el comun...  En el foro existe ya un post de encendido transitorio, Y me parecio bien tambien tener uno de este tipo, para sacarnos todas las dudas y hacer aportes...
> 
> Bueno empecemos este es el mas comun mas y barato para hacer:
> 
> Lista de componentes:
> 
> Transformador 220/12v 1a
> fuible 5a+socalo
> ne555+socalo
> 
> capacitores:
> cap 100uf 25v (electrolytic)
> cap 0.22uf 25v (poliester)
> cap 0.1uf 400v (poliester)
> cap 0.033mf 630v (poliester)
> cap 0.47 uf 630v x2 (poliester)
> 
> resistencias:
> 1.8k
> 2k2
> 47ohm 5w
> 330 ohm x2
> 220 ohm
> 150 ohm
> 470 ohm
> 
> diodos:
> 1n4007 x5
> 
> transitores:
> TIP 3055
> TIC 116m
> 
> 
> si miran bien el esquema veran que ahi un capacitor modificado ( antes 47uf ahora 0.0033mf ) el cual se cambio para que el funcionamiento llegue sin problemas hasta las 8000 rpm y se agrego una resitencia de 150 ohm. tambien se saco algunas resistencias para mejorar el encendido. Este sistema anda tanto para 4 cil como para 6.
> 
> ideas necesito ayuda!!
> 
> Tambien estaria bueno cambiar los diodos por unos de alto voltaje asi generar chispas de alta energia... y poner un limitador de rpm con potenciometro para regular a que vueltas seria el corte...
> 
> teniendo eso quedaria un excelente encendido!!
> 
> Dejo el pcb terminado como veran falta el transformador eso se conectaria aparte y el limitador pero despues se vera eso!!
> espero que me den una mano para ver si esta bien echo!!.. asi comienzo el testeo si mas nada que decir aca se los dejo!! tamaño original!!
> 
> el primer pin abajo del fusible es la entrada de 12v
> el segundo pin hacia la derecha arriba es de salida bobina +
> el tercero abajo es de platino
> y el cuarto es de masa..
> 
> diseño de pista y componentes: ampliado



Este es el circuito, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y de dónde saque yo R5 y R6  ?


----------



## elturco79

Quizás te confundiste con tu circuito? el problema es en alta rpm, se corta.
Estuve leyendo aquí http://www.gnceros.com.ar/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3155&start=15
pero no he podido ver el circuito ya que es viejo el tema. Por lo que leí es el mismo circuito o similar por los transistores, capacitores, resistencias y diodos donde probaron bajando la r de 2K2 por una de 220.
Sabes si alguien armo el circuito que posteaste vos pero con los componentes actuales. Si no puedo hacer funcionar el que tengo armo el tuyo!

Encontré estos, serán?


----------



## elturco79

Encontré este que es muy similar, voy a modificar y probar que onda.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/cdi-coches-platinos-67241/index3.html


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que son los tres iguales . . . 


Ver el archivo adjunto 102182

Ver el archivo adjunto 102158

Ver el archivo adjunto 102159


----------



## elturco79

Si, ya lo note pero entre el primero y el que armé yo cambian los valores de r3, r5 y c4 (este no creo que influya en algo). Ademas de que tiene una resistencia de 2M2 que el mio no tiene.
R6 más grande en que influye? El diodo en paralelo para que es?
R3 tendría más corriente en la base de Q1, es así?
La R6 de 2M2 es para descargar C2, es correcto?
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es el trafo. El usuario que armo el circuito del que mencionamos las diferencias sugiere por pruebas y error un trafo de 9v/220v pero de 2 o 3 Amperes.
Vamos a ver dijo un ciego! 
A la tarde lo pruebo


----------



## elturco79

Hola DOSMETROS. Probé el circuito 1 de los tres del post #158, pero afuera, no instalado en el auto.
Cuando enciendo la fuente tengo 220/215 volt y empieza a descargarse. Toco con el cable que va al platino y nada( no debiera tirarla a cero a  la salida). Cuando la apago tengo unos -160/-150 volt y tocando con el cable a masa que es el del platino tampoco hace nada. 
Está bien esto? o debo probarlo en el auto con la bobina?


----------



## locodelafonola

hola elturco79 ..supongo que la imagen de tu nick es el auto donde pensas ponerlo...te cuento que hace algunos años arme este circuito de plaquetodo...y lo coloque en una camioneta chevrolet apache del 60" una pregunta muy curiosa..... ¿¿¿¿¿¿ el positivo de la bobina y el negativo de la misma como lo tenes conectado ???.... aaaaaa.....  si no ocila.. no te carga la bobina...o sea para que alla trasferencia de corriente..... en cualquier trafo (la bobina es un trafo ).tiene que ser altena... yo use un trafo de 6v y 220 v.....¿¿¿¿¿ podrias mostrar fotos de tu montaje lo mas claro y definido que se pueda ???.el circuito es muy simple y creo que hay algo que esta mal armado o conectado....el mio funcionaba pero cada tanto quemaba el 555....dicen que tenia que ser encapsulado de metal ?????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que pasa si quitás el tiristor y dejás el chopper solo , que tensión dá ?


----------



## elturco79

Perdón por el olvido, pero como no funcionaba y no había respuestas lo abandoné y me olvide de volver. Tengo que ponerme al día nuevamente con el circuito. A que te referís con sacar el tiristor y dejar el chopper? Saco el tiristor sin modificar nada y lo mido así no más


----------



## elturco79

Bueno, como el circuito está armado en placa universal, no me gusta mucho y de paso mato las inseguridades diseñe el 1er circuito del post 158 con el Kicad. Me falta hacer la placa y armarlo, luego vemos que pasa.


----------



## niok

Hola, estoy interesado en armar el circuito, pero mi duda es que el distribuidor que tengo es con captor y no se como conectar y si va andar, si conecto un terminal del captor a masa y el otro donde dice platino en el circuito, no se si el voltage del captor va a llegar hacerlo andar, o si alguien sabe como adaptarlo que me explique. Gracias


----------



## Jorge50

elcordobes50 dijo:


> Ya se que ahi un tema de este encendido pero se basa en un multichispa... encambio este solo se basar en el comun... En el foro existe ya un post de encendido transitorio, Y me parecio bien tambien tener uno de este tipo, para sacarnos todas las dudas y hacer aportes...


 
Vos lo armaste?, yo lo arme y no me funciona.


----------



## Rmttu

Gracias DOSMETROS, por la respuesta, supuse la coneccion a masa, pero por respeto, se lo consulte, nuevamente gracias, saludos.


----------

